# Walleye tips



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sunday I'm gonna fish the tailwaters of a river which is supposedly known for trophy walleyes. Never fished for walleye before. Fish for sauger, but i have only 2 methods for that: jigging a 3"grub, or a hopkins spoon.

If one wants to fish for quantity walleye whats the best method for live bait and artificial?

Thought I read something about big shiners and creek chubs...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

where are you fishing?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kastmaster93 said:


> where are you fishing?


kanawha river


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

swimbaits at night if there are flats behind the tailwater. durning the day my two best big river walleye techniques are bladebaits/spoons, snapped, or a 1/4 ounce short shank jig with a stocky soft jerkbait, like a 3-4in bass assasin jerk shad, natural shad. snap and slide:B 
those are my three best, though all my river fish over 6lbs were on blades, but I consider a 20in a good river fish.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

The spoons, do you kinda jig them in off the bottom, or do you reel them in in the middle of the water column?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its easier to fish them vertical, not that casting doesnt work, its really effective they just snag alot, if its really full of snags I switch to jigs. once the spoon or blade touches bottom quickly snap the bait off the bottom, sometimes they want it snapped only a few inches but I usually fish them hard with 1-3ft snaps, then let them fall back to the bottom on a pretty tight line, the slacker the line the more likely to snag, on the flip side it kills the action, you will find the right tension. most bites from big fish you never feel, you go to snap again and you have a fish on, spoons are the only time I fish braid, but be respectful and use a mono leader so you dont make a small snag the worst snag in the river.
with all the river eye presentations I use I almost always add a snap or a bump in the retrieve, its amazing how many times I wont get bit until I snap a swimbait off a snag and it gets drilled on the way back down, fish like the fall. ...the nastier the weather the better.


----------

